# Passing on a discount?



## Alfiedog (Aug 12, 2018)

Quick question if I may.  I do a bit of commission work for which I get paid.  I earn enough to cover my costs and earn a bit of supplementary income, (for which read pin money!) but I'd hardly call it a living and I'm OK with that. I don't depend on it to live and I enjoy what I do. 

So, I did a commission shoot recently for a friend of a friend - portraits of her three horses separately and together as group. Quoted a price for the finished product - 5 canvases of differing sizes of the horses individually and two group shots - based on the prices quoted at the time by my favourite supplier, the client was happy with the price quoted and commissioned the work. Fast forward to me ordering the canvases, and looking at their invoice I see they've applied a discount to the order (apparently, I'm a valued customer, which is nice ... ). 

As the client was happy with the price quoted, do I just pocket the extra profit on the job and be happy, or do I pass it on to my client and charge her less for the pictures? The difference is around £80.00 so not a life changing amount.  What would you do?


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 12, 2018)

I would split the discount with the client.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 12, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> I would split the discount with the client.


^^This!  Doing this will likely get you far more than £80.00 worth of good word-of-mouth advertising.


----------



## OldManJim (Aug 22, 2018)

Definitely split the discount with your customer. Not pnly will the customer be happy, but the benefit to you from "word of mouth" advertising is incalculable.


----------

